# Your All-Euroleague team



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Make your teams:

All-Euroleague

PG: Sarunas Jasikevicius, Maccabi Tel Aviv
SG: Anthony Parker, Maccabi Tel Aviv
SF: Chris Williams, Opel Skyliners
PF: Dejan Milojevic, Partizan 
C: Tanoka Beard, Zalgiris Kaunas

All-North Americans

PG: Louis Bullock, Real Madrid
SG: Anthony Parker, Maccabi Tel Aviv
SF: Chris Williams, Opel Skyliners
PF: Maceo Baston, Maccabi Tel Aviv
C: Tanoka Beard, Zalgiris Kaunas

All-Europe

PG: Sarunas Jasikevicius, Maccabi Tel Aviv
SG: Arvydas Macijauskas, Tau Baskonia
SF: Dejan Bodiroga, Winterthur FC Barcelona
PF: Dejan Milojevic, Partizan
C: Denis Marconato, Benetton Treviso

All-Rest of the world:

PG: Andrés Rodríguez, Union Olimpija
SG: Hernán Jasen, Adecco Estudiantes
SF: Tiago Splitter, Tau Baskonia
PF: Luis Scola, Tau Baskonia
C: Rubén Garcés, Adecco Estudiantes

All-Under 21:

PG: Nikos Zisis, AEK Athens
SG: Christjan Drejer, Winterthur FC Barcelona
SF: Mickaël Gelabale, Real Madrid
PF: Tiago Splitter, Tau Baskonia
C: Fran Vázquez, Unicaja Málaga


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

I wanted to make those teams as you did, but when I copied down your list I actually didnt find what to replace there. I think its all correct if you base on this season. Well maybe some positions dont match, but you cant really leave Chris Williams away because Milojevic is PF or you cant leave Parker away because Williams fills SF spot. To care about positions there would be better to have smth like 3 best teams, but nevermind.

Anyway these all teams are easy to choose, because this season the best players are consistant enough and you can choose without much thinking. But there still are many players who should get honorable mentions (in no order): Charles Smith, Mire Chatman, Jorge Garbajosa, Nikola Vujcic, Ruben Douglas, Serkan Erdogan, Marko Popovic, Carlos Jimenez, David Vanterpool, Marcus Brown, Antonio Granger and many others.

And I dont know much about U21 team, because I dont put players by age and its hard to think is that player in this age range or not.


----------



## Sabonis! (Jan 29, 2009)

Make your teams:

All-Euroleague

PG: Dimitris Diamantidis, Panathinaikos
SG: Igor Rakocevic, TAU
SF: Ramunas Siskaukas, CSKA Moscow
PF: Matjaz Smodis, CSKA Moscow
C: Nikola Pekovic, Panathinaikos

All-North Americans

PG: Jannero Pargo, Olympiacos
SG: Drew Nicholas, Panathinaikos
SF: Josh Childress, Olympiacos
PF: Marcus Haislip, Unicaja
C: Mike Batiste, Panathinaikos

All-Europe

PG: Dimitris Diamantidis, Panathinaikos
SG: Igor Rakocevic, TAU
SF: Ramunas Siskaukas, CSKA Moscow
PF: Ksistof Lavrinovic, Montepaschi Siena
C: Nikola Pekovic, Panathinaikos

All-Rest of the world:

PG: Carlos Arroyo, Maccabi
SG: Carlos Delfino, Argentina
SF: Romain Sato, Central African Republic
PF: Stephane Lasme, Gabon
C: Tiago Splitter, TAU

All-Under 21:

PG: Ricky Rubio, DKV Joventut
SG: Milenko Tepic,Partizan
SF: Omri Casspi, Maccabi
PF: Ersan Ilyasova, Barcelona
C: Kasper Vidmar, FenerbahceUlker


----------

